# Poly or Rubber Cutting Edge?



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Which do you prefer over steel. I had my driveway sealcoated this summer, all 13 thousand square feet and I don't whant to scratch it up with a steel cutting edge:angry:

Anyone using either one?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Poly, no adjustment required after every use.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

basher;593872 said:


> Poly, no adjustment required after every use.


Are you using one, if so what is the name of it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

try here

http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Cutting-Edges/Cutting-Edges-Poly/Western-Poly-Cutting-Edges/


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

basher;594652 said:


> try here
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Cutting-Edges/Cutting-Edges-Poly/Western-Poly-Cutting-Edges/


Thanks for the help


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

If you used a good sealcoat like starseal and used maxflex and maxdri additive they make you won't need to worry about using a steel edge. It won't stratch it. A buddy of mine did a 4 acre lot last year and we plowed it 5 times last season. Not one stratch in the sealer using steel blades.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;596068 said:


> If you used a good sealcoat like starseal and used maxflex and maxdri additive they make you won't need to worry about using a steel edge. It won't stratch it. A buddy of mine did a 4 acre lot last year and we plowed it 5 times last season. Not one stratch in the sealer using steel blades.


I had it done by a local company and when he gave me the bid I did ask him if I would see marks after I plowed, he said that I might. So I thought that I would see if any members had any Idea's and at this time I'm thinking about the poly cutting edge.

*itsgottobegreen*, does your buddy who plowed the 4 acre lot use shoe's on his plow?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope, its been plowed with a surbanite once, a wideout once, a western 8' straight twice and a 8' protech once.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i have poly's on a couple of my truck's, like them a lot better compared to rubber, less maint. last longer and clean up better with the heavier snow. $ 4 $ your better off with poly


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i used a u edge for one storm very quiet and very forgiving going over rough surfaces but cant scrape like a steel blade.

JR


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I was going to say that the shoes might mark it up, but you covered it. They need to make a poly shoe, or maybe they do.


----------

